# Ein paar Fragen zum Thema LAN/WLAN

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema LAN/WLAN   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe einen PC im LAN und möchte mit diesem auf via WLAN auf ein anders Netzwerk zugreifen.

- Ist dies möglich und falls ja, wie?

- Ist denn überhaupt möglich, mit einem PC gleichzeitig in 2 Netzwerken angemeldet zu sein?

----------

## papahuhn

Kein Problem.

----------

## 3PO

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Kein Problem.

 

Sehr übersichtliche Antwort...   :Laughing: 

Gibt es dazu irgenwo ein TUT oder HowTo?

----------

## manuels

klar, du musst nur schauen, dass die Netzwerk-Adressraeume sich nicht ueberschneiden - oder du setzt expilzit die Route fuer jeden Host.

Welche IP-Adressraeume haben die den?? (IP und Subnetmask)

----------

## 3PO

 *manuels wrote:*   

>   [...] Welche IP-Adressraeume haben die den?? (IP und Subnetmask)

 

LAN: 192.168.178

WLAN: 192.168.188

Wobei ich die Adressräume auch, falls nötig, ändern könnte.

 *manuels wrote:*   

>   [...]  oder du setzt expilzit die Route fuer jeden Host....

 

Wie macht man denn das?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

das macht man per Hand so:

```

route add -host <ip> gw <gateway> dev <device>

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

 *3PO wrote:*   

> LAN: 192.168.178
> 
> WLAN: 192.168.188
> 
> Wobei ich die Adressräume auch, falls nötig, ändern könnte.
> ...

 

Wenn die Subnetmask in beiden Netzen /24 (also 255.255.255.0) ist, brauchst du beides (EDIT: also beide oben von dir erwaehnten Aktionen) nicht.

Du musst nur bedenken, dass, falls du DHCP nutzt, die Anmeldung im zweiten Netzwerk die Default-Route der Anmeldung im ersten Netzwerk ueberschreibt.

----------

## 3PO

Hmmm..,

das mit dem DHCP scheint dann wohl ein Problem zu werden, da beide Netzwerke DHCP verwenden.

BTW: Es würde mir ja eigentich schon reichen wenn ich nur einen PC im anderen LAN erreichen könnte...

----------

## 69719

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Hmmm..,
> 
> das mit dem DHCP scheint dann wohl ein Problem zu werden, da beide Netzwerke DHCP verwenden.
> 
> BTW: Es würde mir ja eigentich schon reichen wenn ich nur einen PC im anderen LAN erreichen könnte...

 

Was kannst du denn alles an deinem DHCP Server konfigurieren?

----------

## bbgermany

Wie sieht denn deine Routingtabelle aus? Hinter welchem Interface hängt denn der Rechner, den du erreichen möchtest?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## 3PO

Es sieht bei mit folgendermasen aus:

LAN 1:

Adressbereich: 192.168.178.0/24

Router, DHCP-Server, GW: Fritzbox 7270

LAN 2:

Adressbereich: 192.168.188.0/24

Router, DHCP-Server, GW: Fritzbox 7050

Ich möchte nun mit dem PC aus LAN 1 mit der IP 192.168.178.36 via wlan auf den PC 192.168.188.25 im LAN 2 zugeifen.

----------

## 69719

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Es sieht bei mit folgendermasen aus:
> 
> LAN 1:
> 
> Adressbereich: 192.168.178.0/24
> ...

 

Dann solltest du deine Netzmaske auf 255.255.240.0 (192.168.178.0/20, 192.168.188.0/20) ändern.

----------

## 3PO

 *escor wrote:*   

> Dann solltest du deine Netzmaske auf 255.255.240.0 (192.168.178.0/20, 192.168.188.0/20) ändern.

 

Das ändern Netzmaske währe bei den Fritzboxen möglich, aber was genau soll das bringen?

----------

## bbgermany

Auf den Fritzboxen einfach ein paar zusätzlich Routen setzen. Und zwar so, dass FB1 das Netz 2 über PC1 erreicht und umgedreht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## 3PO

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Auf den Fritzboxen einfach ein paar zusätzlich Routen setzen. Und zwar so, dass FB1 das Netz 2 über PC1 erreicht und umgedreht.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Und was müsste denn da eingestellt werden?

Auf der FB gibt es im Webinterface gibt es unter "Neue Route --> Satische IP-Route" folgende Optionen:

 *Quote:*   

> Statische IP-Route 
> 
> IP-Netzwerk:  
> 
> Subnetzmaske:   
> ...

 

----------

## manuels

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Hmmm..,
> 
> das mit dem DHCP scheint dann wohl ein Problem zu werden, da beide Netzwerke DHCP verwenden.
> 
> BTW: Es würde mir ja eigentich schon reichen wenn ich nur einen PC im anderen LAN erreichen könnte...

 

Schlimm ist das nicht, wenn deine Defaultroute "verbogen" wird, nur gehen dann alle Internetanfragen über das andere Device raus.

Eigentlich sollte es ohne Probleme klappen beide Netze zu erreichen, wenn du dich einfach am anderen Netzwerk anmeldest. Die Netmasks passen...

----------

## 3PO

 *manuels wrote:*   

> [...] Eigentlich sollte es ohne Probleme klappen beide Netze zu erreichen, wenn du dich einfach am anderen Netzwerk anmeldest. Die Netmasks passen...

 

Und wie müste ich da vorgehen?

BTW:

Die beiden Router, bzw. Netzwerke, sind ja nur durch eine Wand getrennt und ein Loch für ein Kabel währe da auch schnell gebohrt.

Währe es möglich, die beiden Netzwerke miteinander zu verbinden, also ganz ohne WLAN?

Falls diese möglich währe, dann währe mir natürlich diese Lösung am liebsten.

Geht das mit den Fritzboxen, oder müsste da noch weitere Hardware angeschafft werden?

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Und wie müste ich da vorgehen?
> 
> BTW:
> 
> Die beiden Router, bzw. Netzwerke, sind ja nur durch eine Wand getrennt und ein Loch für ein Kabel währe da auch schnell gebohrt.
> ...

 

Wow, langsam. Lass die Bohrmaschine erstmal liegen...

Also, du machst das erstmal folgendermaßen:

Dein PC: PC1

1. PC1 via WLAN mit der Fritzbox 7050 verbinden.

Nun müsste deine Default-Route auf 192.168.178.??? oder so stehen.

2. PC1 via Kabel mit der Fritzbox 7270 verbinden.

Dies ändert deine Default-Route auf 192.168.188.???.

Nun sollte deine Routing-Tabelle etwa folgendermaßen aussehen (route -n):

```
Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.178.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.188.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.188.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Du kannst also von PC1 aus über wlan0 das Netz 192.168.178.0/24 erreichen - also auch 192.168.188.25 (kannst du dann ja mit ping ausprobieren).

Verbindungen für das Netz 192.168.188.0/24 gehen das über den LAN-Adapter eth0 (oder wie der dann bei dir auch immer heißt).

Und die Verbindungen ins Internet (0.0.0.0/0) gehen über 192.168.188.1 (also übers LAN).

Sollte 192.168.188.25 von PC1 wider erwarten nicht erreichbar sein, füge eine extra Route hinzu:

```
route add -host 192.168.188.25 dev wlan0
```

Spätestens hiernach sollte der Host 192.168.188.25 von PC1 aus dem WLAN erreichbar sein.

EDIT³: markup

----------

## 3PO

Danke @ manuels für die wirklich ausfühliche Antwort.

Ich werde das mal testen und dann berichten.  :Smile: 

----------

